# Pasta Buried In The Sand



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 22, 2011)

Ingredients

Angel hair pasta
2 tbs butter
1/2 cup olive oil
4 cloves of minced garlic
A handful of fresh chopped parsley
1 can garbanzo beans
2 tbsp breadcrumbs

 Procedure

Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. Melt butter in a large pan  mix in bread crumbs and parsley. Gradually add the garlic and sauté until the garlic is colden brown. Take a moment and smell the garlic as its heating up! Reduce heat add the olive oil and let that heat up. Drain the can of garbanzo beans and add to the pan. Mix this sauce with your pasta and serve immediately. 

Hints and suggestions: the pasta is alway best when served el dente. Mix with the sauce immediately after straining. For additional add a few dashes of Tabasco sauce. You can also add some parm cheese as well as ground pepper to taste.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 22, 2011)

i must try this buried treasure real soon!  thank you for this recipe, sec.


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 22, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> i must try this buried treasure real soon!  thank you for this recipe, sec.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, garbanzo beans. What a great addition.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 22, 2011)

I love garbanzo beans. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 22, 2011)

That sounds wonderful SEC! I don't think I've ever used garbanzo beans in anything but a cold salad and curries. I look forward to trying this!


----------



## spork (Oct 22, 2011)

+1, I like this dish a lot, Your Cheesess!  nice pic, too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks great. I love garbanzo beans in chili, pasta, salads, curries, everything. I always keep some frozen ready to add to soups, etc. in the freezer. The LCBO Food and Drink magazine has 39 recipes using chick peas (I didn't search garbanzo beans), including Indian chick peas and potatoes, and 2 or 3 pasta dishes, for fellow chick pea lovers.

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/Recipe...Size=3&keyword=chick+peas&yearissue=&seasonal=


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 23, 2011)

This looks good. Will have to try it.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a keeper!!! Thanks for sharing.. : )


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 24, 2011)

I love simple pasta dishes and this sounds like one I will have to try


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Looks great. I love garbanzo beans in chili, pasta, salads, curries, everything. I always keep some frozen ready to add to soups, etc. in the freezer. The LCBO Food and Drink magazine has 39 recipes using chick peas (I didn't search garbanzo beans), including Indian chick peas and potatoes, and 2 or 3 pasta dishes, for fellow chick pea lovers.
> 
> http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/RecipeController?action=result&language=EN&recipeType=1&mainIngredientMaxSize=12&coursesMaxSize=3&keyword=chick+peas&yearissue=&seasonal=



Thanks for sharing this link. I'm always looking for creative ways to use garbanzo beans!


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2011)

Husband loves garbanzo beans (I like them, too), but I adore angel hair.  Will do this in the future.  My big problem is it may be too much carbs for husband, so I need tolook that one up.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

Does anyone else here call garbanzo beans chi-chi beans, or is that a regional thing?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

I've heard that as a name for them but don't use it.  It's always been garbanzos or chick peas.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

Chick peas, that's another one. I had forgotten about that one.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> Husband loves garbanzo beans (I like them, too), but I adore angel hair.  Will do this in the future.  My big problem is it may be too much carbs for husband, so I need tolook that one up.



perfect time of year to cook up a side of low carb spaghetti squash for your hubby, so you can both enjoy this inspired angel hair pasta-chichi bean dish....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Chick peas, that's another one. I had forgotten about that one.




Whatever you call them, I'm not a big fan.  It's a texture thing.  I like hummus but that's about it.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

I never had hummus. I do like the texture of the aforementioned beans though.

And I don't see the like button. It's not where it usually is on other forums that I am on that use it...


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Does anyone else here call garbanzo beans chi-chi beans, or is that a regional thing?


 
I don't know about "regional," but in Italian they are called "cece's" (pronounced chi-chi).


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> I don't know about "regional," but in Italian they are called "cece's" (pronounced chi-chi).


 
Ahhh good info! I wondered why we called them that.
Thanks.

(or should I just have hit your thanks button? )


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2011)

I once asked DH to pick up some garbanzos from the grocer, he insisted they did not have any.  After he came home, garbanzo-less,  he explained that all he could find was chick peas.   I tried to explain that they were one and the same, and later picked up a can my own self.   On one side of the label it said chick peas, on the other, garbanzo beans.  I like to bring this up to him every once in awhile.


----------



## Claire (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> perfect time of year to cook up a side of low carb spaghetti squash for your hubby, so you can both enjoy this inspired angel hair pasta-chichi bean dish....



He can have about a cup of most starches, so it'd actually be fine, more nutritious than just the pasta.  A big salad on the side and it would fill him fine.  Just wasn't thinking.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 26, 2011)

It sounds good, but isn't it just carbs?


----------



## She Eats Cheese (Oct 26, 2011)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> It sounds good, but isn't it just carbs?



It is mostly carbs but I usually balance the menu. One night we'll do some kind of pasta, but then the next night we'll do vegetarian, then chicken the next maybe seafood another night and beef/red meat another night.  I like a little bit of everything but I think moderation is the key


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds good either way.


----------

